# Photo Update - AKA wedding photos



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is a link to my photos from our wedding.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151115819495749&l=811eb94161

home safe and sound from our honeymoon and have some internet access while at my parents so I did some quick uploading to facebook 

ok this should be the correct link 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151115762100749.439480.655415748&type=1&l=c0f00803c7


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Awww, you are so beautiful, Stacey!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You are so pretty! What a big, happy smile! Congratulations! 
I was only able to see 1 photo...is that the only one in the album?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful! :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You make a lovely bride Stacey, Im so happy for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooo pretty


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry probably put the wrong link up. I will try to fix that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I too could only see one, and could not comment. You look beautiful and very happy!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty! Lovely dress. Good luck and God bless you both.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your husband. I pray the Lord blesses you with many years of loving, understanding, joyful, happy, and cherished anniversaries!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok sorry for the late response (no internet at home yet. Im at my parents now)

this should be the correct link - if you arent my friend on FB you cant comment but thats ok you can leave your comments here. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151115762100749.439480.655415748&type=1&l=c0f00803c7


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful. It looks like it was a wonderful wedding! :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like a beautiful wedding! (you have a very attractive family, too!) Best wishes in your future!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you 

We finally got internet last night, very happy about that..... except the hubby likes on line computer games and that hog his time GRRR 

I need to find a new hobby since goats dont fill my time anymore


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

awe stacey.. I just cried my eyes out being so happy for you and your hubby. Congratulations. I just loved seeing all these photos. Beautiful wedding picts and love your dress too. You look beautiful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you merry!


----------

